# L-theanine



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Where can i find L-theanine????
I have been to tons of stores and GNC does not even have it lol

Is there maybe a vitamin that already has this in it??

-Zach


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i would get it from this link. it's the one i have and it's very effective..

http://www.vitacost.com/Natural-Factors ... 8958028323


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## mezz (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone tried the pure powder? It'd be really cheap.. at purebulk.com 100 g for
$33.50.. Daily portion is between 100 and 600 mg's, so that 100 grams would make about 166 of 600 mg portions. I think I'm gonna order some.

It seems they also sell choline and inositol and even ginkgo really cheap! :mrgreen:


----------

